# Magnum



## menoetes (3/4/15)

> *Aroma *No real distinct aroma character, so is viewed favorably as a clean bittering hop.
> *Alpha Acid *12 - 14% w/w
> *Beta Acid *4.5 - 6% w/w
> *Cohumulone *24 - 28% of alpha acids
> ...


No-one has put up a Magnum hop description yet which I find a little surprising as it is (in my opinion) a widely used hop. Maybe it's because Magnum is almost solely used as a clean (flavourless?) bittering hop. However I feel it has it's place here if only for the sake of informing newer brewers to it's highly valued place in brewing.

Personally I've never used it for flavor or aroma before but as a bittering hop (eg. at a 60 min addition) I don't know it's equal. If all I'm looking for is smooth bitterness without any lingering flavour to interfere with my later additions - Magnum is my go-to guy.

Besides that I have also found it to be great value for money. I bought a 100g pack over a year and a half ago as one of my very first ever hop purchases and with as little as is needed (due to high AA%) at the start of each brew - I still have 1/3 of that pack left today. A little goes a long way.

What a great, behind-the-scenes, hard working hop. I appreciate you Magnum!

- Meno


----------



## indica86 (3/4/15)

I have used it dry and whirlpool. It was interesting with some spicy notes. Went well.


----------



## Yob (3/4/15)

US magnum or German? The difference is great. Perhaps edit the title to distinguish?


----------



## yum beer (3/4/15)

Whats the difference between German and US.

Just bought some to use to bitter an IPA, assumed it would be German but got US grown.


----------



## Yob (3/4/15)

I find US magnum to be a little harsher and the aroma not as pleasant


----------



## Midnight Brew (3/4/15)

Same story with me menoetes. I purchased 500g back in 2009 and still have just over half left. Being such a clean hop I still think there is some pleasant flavour that comes through. Starting to prefer one addition of magnum at FWH for a weizen then to add late additions of noble hops.


----------



## MitchD (3/4/15)

I had a s&w pacific ale clone made by someone in the know, they used magnum (German) over galaxy as the bittering addition and it was fantastic.

I've recently used some in a porter and it was also fantastic. Clean and smooth.


----------



## Bribie G (3/4/15)

I believe that Magnum is the second biggest crop in Germany.


----------

